# Basic effects for metal solos and leads?



## Dehumanize (May 23, 2010)

This is such a novice question to ask, but I've transitioned into being more of a lead guitarist than rhythm, and need some advice on getting some really standout leads. I'm playing various extreme metal, with the standard high-gain amps and humbuckers. I've got a distortion pedal used lightly for an overdrive and EQ pedal, but those stay on, not boosts for leads.

I'm going to need some slapback delay of course, but what about reverb? Should I need a another boost (maybe just a clean boost) or something else for those leads and solos? I'm assuming this should all be in the effects loop.

Any tips on what effects are typically used in death/black metal for solos and leads, or from your personal tastes would be great. I'm used to just plugging guitar into amp and riffing, the EQ and overdrive are recent additions that really beef up my tone.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 23, 2010)

It really doesn't get more basic than adding a little bit of Delay. As for Reverb, if you're playing at home it does "liven" up your sound a bit, but I find it to be a little much if used live. Also try experimenting with using Chorus, as it's another common effect found on leads. 

As for a boost, that's to taste. You might find that your lead tone doesn't need a significant volume boost to cut through the mix.


----------



## newamerikangospel (May 23, 2010)

Well, I have a second gain channel that I use for leads, so I would recommend that.....  As far as a typical effect for d/b metal solos.......a chainsaw  . 

In all seriousness, my recommendation would be, depending on the amp; set the eq to be rhythm/solo, and turn it off and on. Most reverb/delay pedals use a "shape" that emphasizes the 800-2khz range of your tone that it reproduces (in my experience), so its perceived as a more mid based sound; though most cases its a high and low taper, and due to this, the signal drops a little bit, so its not going to do what you want by itself especially in a two guitar band.

If you are totally against using your eq pedal as an eq/volume compensator, then the only other thing I would recommend is a compressor right before everything else in your signal chain and kick it off an on (assuming you aren't using a ton of gain to begin with). I found that if im recording multiple harmony parts, I dont like to do a "lead" sound, so I put a moderate compressor on the front end of the signal, just to draw out the tone to a more lead like gain "envelope". Or you could just buy a 3rd channel


----------



## wlfers (May 23, 2010)

I don't know if you're considering a rack or not but there are various effects racks /multi effects pedals you can consider. 

One of my lead sounds is from my tube amp sent to an effects processor with a little bit of compression, mid boost and hi cut to remove some of the fizz. I also apply a very subtle bit of delay and reverb.

That's pretty much what I can think of, depending on how you set your rhythm channel maybe flicking on the neck pickup is enough to get the sound you need!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (May 23, 2010)

Chorus, Delay, EQ, and Wah.


----------



## Daggorath (May 23, 2010)

Delay and compression is pretty much all I use on high gain lead tones, sometimes a gate depending on the part.


----------



## Ckackley (May 23, 2010)

Amazon.com: Tech 21 DLA Boost D.L.A.: Musical Instruments

these are awesome for leads. One pedal and it will add a volume boost, delay, and you can even tweak the tone a bit. My favorite pedal ever.


----------



## JohnIce (May 23, 2010)

I generally use only a Compressor and some Delay for my leads, but if you don't need any extra compression from your rhythm tone, I'd suggest an EQ pedal. Use it to shape a narrower frequency range and bump the frequencies that make it stand out more (this depends entirely on what the rest of your band members sound like, but it's usually somewhere in the upper mids). If you want a higher input signal into the amp, for extra gain and compression, an EQ pedal can do this too, just boost all the frequencies an equal amount in relation to eachother. 

A delay or reverb for me is just mandatory, I personally can't stand high gain shred without it:


----------



## Deathbringer769 (May 23, 2010)

Man, Orianthi's lead tone was so dry and harsh in that vid.


----------



## Edroz (May 23, 2010)

the feel and mood of the song will usually dictate what effects, if any, i use for a solo. 

for me, it's usually just an overdrive (clean boost) and some delay (300 - 500 ms), sometimes a phaser or a little pitch shifting in certain parts can be fun too.

you could try a compressor as well, but i find an overdrive/ tube screamer add more than enough compression on it's on for my tastes. i personally don't like reverb or chorus with distortion either. 

there's tons of different effects you can use. use your ears and experiment!


----------



## Varcolac (May 23, 2010)

Small volume boost, EQ'd to the high-mids, delay, chorus. Optional wah.


----------



## budda (May 23, 2010)

If you want them to stand out, use dynamics, phrasing and good technique  - a touch of verb or delay won't hurt either.


----------



## Leuchty (May 23, 2010)

A little bit of phaser works well too.


----------



## zimbloth (May 23, 2010)

That Tech 21 unit someone posted sounds like a great idea. Personally, I use the MXR Carbon Copy for leads currently. I also use an Eventide PitchFactor which has delay in it as well, but a different kind of delay (more digital, the Carbon Copy is an old-school analog delay and sounds very different).


----------



## shogunate (May 24, 2010)

Damage Control Glass Nexus fucking rocks for any solos. Any modulation you want, plus reverb, plus delay. Can run the same pedal for leads and cleans with the same settings 

A good alternative to chorus that sounds very similar is to run a detuner up or down just enough to be noticed, and mix it with the dry signal. Basically a chorus effect at its core anyway  

If you have a pitchshifter or 2nd guitar player, good harmonies make the illest leads in my opinion


----------



## Inazone (May 24, 2010)

Ckackley said:


> Amazon.com: Tech 21 DLA Boost D.L.A.: Musical Instruments
> 
> these are awesome for leads. One pedal and it will add a volume boost, delay, and you can even tweak the tone a bit. My favorite pedal ever.



This. I have one, and it's great. I was trying to cram a bunch of pedals onto my board to get a different EQ, a boost and delay, and then Tech 21 came out with that. Totally worth the money.


----------



## Hellbound (May 24, 2010)

Someone mentioned using a rack unit. This may be a little too much for want you want but since I've purchased a used G-Force on eBay, I have been doing nothing but leads these past few weeks....and I am 80% better at playing leads as well. Prior to having an effects unit I only played rhythm. This unit inspires me to play leads big time especially with all the numerous effects from simple reverb/chorus/delay, to full out insane out of this world effects. Just throwing out some ideas....if you can snag one like I did for $700 it is well worth it....that is if you are looking for something that is capable of pretty much anything you can set your mind to(and of course the patience in learning how to configure this unit,lol).

I almost did what Zimbloth did and went with some Eventide pedals but love having a nice rack mount unit.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (May 25, 2010)

Delay, 300ms or so, is always good, fills it out a little bit, faster playing, delay time down  Also, keep the mix low and feedback low, you just want to fill it out a little, no more.

Apart from that, vhorus can be fun, phaser as well, or flanger, god, you name it, all possible!

Experssion wise, wah pedal is handy, and a whammy pedal can be fun too.

So many toys, so little time


----------



## troyguitar (May 25, 2010)

I record with a tiny bit of reverb and a little bit of delay, but I play live completely dry. Currently I'm using no footswitches or cables at all, just have a wireless receiver velcro'd inside my head and turning my guitar volume down for cleans. Less shit to mess with = I can focus more on putting on a show instead of standing at a pedalboard. Next purchase will likely be a wireless headset mic.


----------

